# Veiltail Betta Pictures!



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you want to show off your veiltail betta(s)? Do it here!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

My veiltail male from Petsmart Suki


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Before his tailbiting XD


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Star! What a beautiful betta! Did you buy him from a lfs?


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Hm... Looks like I'll have to try and dig up a good photo of Amethyst the VT in all his glory. I can't not post him.
For now, though, have a picture of Tiger Lily.
View attachment 430618


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Wow! Star! What a beautiful betta! Did you buy him from a lfs?


Thanks! I actually bought him at Petsmart. Last time I went to that Petsmart I saw a silver and red veiltail!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! I'm so jealous!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Wow! I'm so jealous!


Lol


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Come on! I'm sure there are mire veiltail bettas out there!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*well, okay .... *

This is my Curly, he's a pink dalmatian. Right now he's my only VT male.


Goose, my newest baby girl, she is a mustard gas.



Mme. Vastra, my piggy girl 





I recently rehomed a few VT boys to some friends - Whale, Yogurt and Radagast. 

Whale has a spinal deformity, but he's an incredible flarer. 


Yogurt is a yellow pastel boy.


Radagast was raised from a baby, and he blossomed into a big, billowy pineapple guy. 


And I had Vermilion (SIP), one of the most striking bettas I have had.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Fleetfish- love your girls!

This here is Lulu- a fish with an attitute


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

My late boy Iggy. He was lazy but he flared quite a bit. He was a big sweetheart. So many pretty bettas here!!! My my am I jealous!!!!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

My VTs, Angelos and Natal
View attachment 431802


Angelos
View attachment 431818
View attachment 431810



Natal
View attachment 431826
View attachment 431834
View attachment 431842


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My VT Jasper

View attachment 431962


View attachment 431970


View attachment 431978


----------



## legine95 (Sep 11, 2014)

This is Rouge. His little pinhole has healed


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

This is my boy Atlas. He is my absolute favorite betta ever. He may not be a fancy tail type or anything, but he is such a happy curious little fish. And I think he is gorgeous.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Awwh! Whale is super cute!!, I love his spinal deformity, he's beautiful even with it! I like him better than the other bettas to be honest lol


----------



## RockyBalBetta (Sep 15, 2014)

I finally got a couple decent pics of Rocky BalBetta. I've never known there were different types of bettas til now but, I'm thinking he's probably a VT? What do you all think?


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think he is a veiltail. I like his colors!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lizzie 

Shes a beauty


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice coloration!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks  she's was just pink and white when I got her but her colors have really shown with care


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

the first 2 are of harlequin (my first who died) and then the rest are of charlie


----------



## RockyBalBetta (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm lovin all these beautiful pics of our fin babies!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Got two new lovely VTs this week - one is nearly purple, almost mauve and the other is a blue marble butterfly. I'll post pics soon 

JessikaSky: Whale is quite an amazing boy. He's now got a planted five gallon to himself, so glad that my friends love him as much as I do. He no longer lives with me but I know he's spoiled rotten in his new home.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

fleetfish said:


> Got two new lovely VTs this week - one is nearly purple, almost mauve and the other is a blue marble butterfly. I'll post pics soon
> 
> JessikaSky: Whale is quite an amazing boy. He's now got a planted five gallon to himself, so glad that my friends love him as much as I do. He no longer lives with me but I know he's spoiled rotten in his new home.


Hehe aww! I'm glad he's getting spoilt, he's really cute! The names pretty cute too  :-D


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

New butterfly marble boy, really awesome find for around here. I just could not resist him . . . no going back, I was doomed. The greyish patches over his head and back are just his marbling coming through.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

He is beautiful!


----------

